# Today's Delivery



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all.

Postie delivered this today. A nice and unusual 'Teardrop' pocket watch by Hamilton U.S.A. It has the Hamilton 912 movement. the case is silver and the numerals are 14k filled gold.




























Nice birthday presie from myself.








Rabbit


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate that's lovely, you must be well pleased









BTW


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Rabbit


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

thats esquiste


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

A real beaut'. Best thing about picking your own pressie - is that you stand a good chance of getting it right









Best wishes for the day









Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

unique case style looks good


----------

